

IOS 5 Bugs - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2011/10/14/ios-5-bugs.html

======
frou_dh
Not a bug per se, but the back button in iPad MobileSafari is now 6mm away
from a tab close button. I've already lost my page several times. I think
iPad-toting grandparents will fare even worse. Sloppy.

While I'm moaning, the 'linen' pattern is on course to be the new 'brushed
metal'. The notifications sheet you can now pull down from the status bar has
a harsh version that looks like worn denim and is completely incongruous.

~~~
alexknight
On the topic of usability, I agree with you about the changes made to mobile
Safari on iPad. Also, those close tab buttons have tiny tap targets. I foresee
this getting more annoying over time.

